# Ecran noir PPC G5



## lulu134 (2 Mai 2012)

Bonjour je vous explique mon problème, j'ai voulu réinstaller léopard 10.5 sur mon PPC G5 car ma version était mal installée vers la moitié de l'installation il me dit que quelque chose n'a pas pu être installer et je peux que redémarrer mais il n'a pas voulu redémarrer il s'est allumé avec un écran noir et sans le bruit de démarrage (le fameux gong). Si je le laisse allumé les ventilateurs vont de plus en plus vite.. De plus la petite LED ne s'allume plus..
Je suis perdu car j'en ai besoin pour mes études en art graphique


----------



## christophe2312 (2 Mai 2012)

Bonjour,
ca donne quoi avec les dvd tiger d origine?


----------



## lulu134 (6 Mai 2012)

Je dois deja ouvrir le boitier avec une épingle car avec les combinaison de touche le mac reconnais rien et avec la touche eject non plus et quand je mets le cd, il tourne encore plus fort que sans le cd mais rien ne se passe .


----------



## -oldmac- (8 Mai 2012)

Salut

Carte mere HS ...


----------



## lulu134 (10 Mai 2012)

Un ami m'a conseillé de retirer tout enfin de tout déconnecter attendre et puis tout remettre mais ça n'a pas fonctionner . Est-ce qu'une carte mère peut vraiment mourir ainsi sans prévenir tout d'un coup??


----------



## -oldmac- (12 Mai 2012)

Bien sur est ça arrive très très très souvent avec les iMac G5, le tient à fonctionner très longtemps, le miens est mort au bout de seulement 3 ans


----------



## lulu134 (12 Mai 2012)

Mais mon ordinateur est enfet un G5 mais la tour pas le Imac


----------



## -oldmac- (12 Mai 2012)

Encore pire ... J'ai un Powermac G2 2x2 Ghz pas de bong au démarrage, les soudures BGA du chipset sont mortes donc carte mère HS.

Mais d&#8217;abord tu peut toujours tenter un reset PMU/SMU et un test de la ram voir test avec une autre cg mais bon j'y crois pas trop ...

Si c'est un bi-pross tu peut mettre le cpu 2 sur le cpu et virer le cpu1 voir si il démarre mais bon


----------



## lulu134 (13 Mai 2012)

C'est un Bipro mais je ne vois pas du tout comment faire cela


----------

